# Can we claim OTC Vitamins as PBS medications?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a PBS health care card from Aus government, I found a PBS registered pharmacy, and now I wanna buy some over the counter vitamins worth like $50- $100. Will I be able to claim it through PBS after I purchase? Do I need to have a prescription? or OTC vitamins can be claimed?

what kind of OTC medicines can be claimed?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

To buy PBS medicines you need a doctor’s prescription before they supply at PBS prices.

Your doctor will determine what you need depending on your medical condition.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

ShermD said:


> I have a PBS health care card from Aus government, I found a PBS registered pharmacy, and now I wanna buy some over the counter vitamins worth like $50- $100. Will I be able to claim it through PBS after I purchase? Do I need to have a prescription? or OTC vitamins can be claimed?
> 
> what kind of OTC medicines can be claimed?


None, only prescribed medication is subsidised.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Generally, if it's considered OTC it will not be listed on the PBS. OTC medicines (assuming no prescription) can not be claimed from Medicare. Some private health insurers have provisions for claiming vitamins, and related health items.

Eat a healthy balanced diet, cheaper than vitamins. (specific clinical deficiencies aside)


----------

